# Unterschied zw ASUS VE248H und  ASUS VS248H und Asus LS246H



## Tobi89 (13. Januar 2012)

Hallo Miteinander,
ich hab mal hier das Forum durchgestöbert, da ich auf der suche nach einem neuen scharfen Gaming Monitor bin.
Dabei bin ich auf den ASUS VE248H und ASUS VS248H gekommen. ( Wurden hier mehrmals vorgeschlagen )

Desweiteren hab ich mal durchs Inernet geschaut und habe den Asus LS246H und den Eizo Foris FS2331 bei Testseiten auf Platz 1 gefunden. ( Muss auch irgendetwas zu bedeuten haben )

Meine Frage ist eigentlich ganz einfach 
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen ASUS VS248H ( ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ) 
und
ASUS VE248H?
( ASUS VE248H - 61 cm ( 24" ) - Breitbildformat mit Stereo-Lautsprecher )

-> Ist einer davon neuer oder hab ich irgendetwas markantes Übersehen/ einer neuer? / Welcher ist *besser*?

Was sagt ihr dazu?

Bräuchte einfache eine gute Grafik fürs Gaming und für evtl Filme.
Hab eine HD 6870 / AMD 3.3 1100T X6-Kern / 8 GB Arbeitsspeicher, was eigentlich für alles andere reichen sollte 
Gibt es noch andere gute Empfehlungen?
Und was haltet ihr von Asus LS246H & Eizo Foris FS2331?

Preislich:
Asus VE 248H 163 €
Asus VS 248H 170 €
Asus LS 246 H 171 €
Eizo Foris FS2331 298 €



Dankeschön


----------



## Painkiller (13. Januar 2012)

> -> Ist einer davon neuer oder hab ich irgendetwas markantes Übersehen/ einer neuer? / Welcher ist *besser*?


Der VS hat ein besseres Panel und hat nicht die Fehler des VE-Modells. Wenn dann würde ich den VS kaufen. 

Oder aber einen von denen hier: 

iiyama ProLite E2475HDS, 23.6" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Tobi89 (13. Januar 2012)

Danke für die schnelle antwort 
Ich hab gleichmal geschaut und gesehen, dass der Dell einen "DisplayPort (digital)" hat, meine HD 6870 hat das auch. Kann ich das anstatt einem HDMI Kanal benutzen? (Ist das besser?)
Und der ProLite sieht nach meinem ersten kurzen Vergleich identisch mit dem Asus VS 248H aus oder hab ich etwas außer übersehen? 
Was wäre denn die nächste bessere/größere (Zollmäßig) Version des Asus VS 248 H ?  Bzw kosten hier 1-2 Zoll markant mehr/lohnt sich dass dann überhaupt?


----------



## Painkiller (17. Januar 2012)

DisplayPort bietet die gleiche Bildqualität wie HDMI.  

Der ASUS und der iiyama sind von den technischen Daten gleich, aber nicht vom Panel her. Beide Monitore sind sehr gut! Hier entscheidet wohl der persönliche Geschmack bzw. das Design des Monitors.

1-2 Zoll lohnen sich nicht. Interessant wird es erst ab 27" und aufwärts. Dafür muss man dann aber auch etwas mehr auf den Tisch legen, wenn man was vernünftiges haben will.


----------

